# Period, Low Supply, Cal-Mag & now late cycle... UGHH!!!



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm posting this incase there are any BTDT mamas that can share some wisdom with me. I got my period back when DS was around 7 months. He is now a little over 11 months. I think I've had 4 in that time. The first cycle or two I didn't put it together, but by the third one, I realized it was my period that was reducing my supply for about 5-6 days. No biggy, once I realized this. I made sure I pumped extra when my supply was normal and I would drink Mother's Milk Tea as well. Mind you, I am eating oatmeal as I type this. This was all annoying but completely tolerable and fine.
Fast forward to this last cycle. Well, I had read on kellymom about taking a cal-mag supplement from the time you ovulate until you start your period. So, I did just that, and I am now 5 days late for my period. Considering that my supply always drops a bit several days before my period, I am now over a week with low supply. My son does eat solids, so, I am able to supplement with some frozen milk (extra all gone now) and more food. I think the extra food is fine for several days, but not for this long.
OK, so I am wondering, have any of you been through this and what did you do?
Do you think the supplement made my period delay or is it just a coincidence?
Should I be worried and be doing more?

I also want to add that nursing more often doesn't seem to help AT ALL. I've been nursing him on the hour most of the time and it still isn't helping. and yes, I am positive my supply has dropped.
This is really freaking me out and I am not sure what to do!!!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I am going to move this to Fertility since it seems to be more about the timing of your periods rather than a breastfeeding challenge.


----------



## konayossie (Jul 29, 2010)

Could you be pregnant?

My supply always drops at ovulation and again right before my period (also when my nipps are killing me--makes the frequent nursing from low supply so fun!). I never got around to trying the calcium-mag myself, but I had not heard it could actually delay your period. I thought the only thing that would delay a healthy LP was pregnancy?


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope, not pregnant. That was my first thought, too. At least it would have answered my problem though.


----------



## slimkins (Dec 22, 2008)

and Annettemarie, are you sure? I really don't care when my cycle returns, I am just concerned about getting my supply back up. To me, it is definitely more of a breastfeeding challenge than a cycle problem. I know I did ask if it was maybe the supplement that delayed my cycle, but the only mamas that would have info on taking the supplement would be ones with low supply because of their period.

I understand your thinking, I am just afraid my thread my get overlooked in this forum by someone that had the same problems with low supply, but no fertility problems.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, I see! It seemed more about the Fertility issue to me-- sorry about that!

Could you post your question about boosting supply in the general Breastfeeding forum? Breastfeeding Challenges is for extreme challenges (Breastfeeding after reduction, breastfeeding with extended illness, things like that). Thanks, and feel free to PM me with any other questions.


----------

